# Trip to Monterey Bay Aquarium



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Had a great trip. Monterey Aquarium was fun, though I expected it to be bigger. I would say if you had gone to the Long Beach Aquarium, it is very similar in style and selection.

Here are a few of my shots. I shot with my good ol' 20D, using mostly 24-70L, though a few of the smaller critters got the 100mm treatment. Mostly flash (either with STE2, or on camera with Lightsphere) but a few, like the jellies, were done available light ISO 1600.

A face even a mother would not love:









Don't come near my toy:









Yummy!









Home is where.... oh, yeah, I am carrying it:









Jelly:









Synchronized Jellying:









You can see the rest in the "Monterey Aquarium" Section of my gallery at http://egfoto.com/aqua/


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Love the jellyfish shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditto on the Jellyfish. I couldn't click the link BTW, where there any fishwater biotopes (amazon, etc.)


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Stunning! great shots, I was once at Newport Aquarium in Ohio and it was very tough taking shots at the jellyfish, you've done a great job.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

There's that spiky crab again! Maybe I should sign up for that AGA convention to visit the Monteray behind the scenes. That would be interesting.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos.

-John N.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks guys.

houseofcards, no freshwater, I was expecting some at least and was very disappointed.

The crabs were the toughest and the most rewarding photoshoot, the tank was ULTRA dark and it was hard to use the flash properly. Thank god I had my wife to hold the flash so that I could experiment. Here is a group/tank shot:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great photos


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool pics!!

The Monterey Bay Aquarium pretty much focuses solely on the Monterey Bay, they do have some freshwater trout though I believe showing the creeks that flow into the bay?


----------

